# CPCS equivalent (machine operation's licence)



## pennybarn

Hi there is there anyone out there who can tell me if NZ has an equivalent qualification for our uk CPCS " Construction Plant Competence Scheme" My husband is qualified here in the UK under the CPCS to drive;

Forward tipping dumper Wheeled & Tracked, 
Excavator 360 below & above 10 tonnes wheeled & tracked
Excavator 180 below & Above 5 tonnes 
Tracked Loading shovel
He is also levied here in the UK with the CITB as qualified to instruct on others driving.

All with 20 years of experience.

We own our own building and construction company and wondered if anyone can supply any info on jobs available in NZ we don't wan't to start the business again but now wan't to work for someone else!


----------



## benc

I dont know the details however a friend of mine went over to NZ with similar quals and a couple of years exp What hes done is get a job to prove himself, hes since upgraded jobs and now is on treble what he was on int UK (hes really good). Hope this helps.
Ben


----------



## pennybarn

benc said:


> I dont know the details however a friend of mine went over to NZ with similar quals and a couple of years exp What hes done is get a job to prove himself, hes since upgraded jobs and now is on treble what he was on int UK (hes really good). Hope this helps.
> Ben


Thanks Ben! We have been reading the wages aren't as good as in the UK but that wouldn't be a problem, we are hoping to go job hunting in October but don't really know where to base our 2 week trip so will be hiring a car and travelling round? do you know what area he got work in?? kind regards Fay


----------



## benc

He started in Auckland then moved down to Cristchurch after the earthquake.


----------



## pennybarn

Thanks Ben, yes I think Christchurch would be a good place to start our first thoughts were Auckland but most people say there's probably more chance of a job offer in Christchurch


----------

